# Bikesdirect.com



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

I recently purchased a Dawes 1000 triple crank bike for my wife. She is an avid runner, and recently hurt her back, so she wants to start cycling instead until her back improves. We had gone "LBS shopping", hoping for a sweet deal, but instead we got "slow" customer service and no bargaining with the sticker price, not even a penny! I had forewarned my wife, but she insisted on trying the trendy Trek brand...Well, I found her a better bike than the Trek 1000, with a a nice looking sloping geometry aluminum frame, and these brakes at the top of the handlebars like a cross bike, 8 speed Shimano that are crispy accurate in shifting.She was skeptical at first, but when we got the bike 3 days after the order she was really impressed! (The Trek LBS promised to order a bike and that it would take 5-7 days, due to holidays...) Hey Mike, thanks you very much for the super fast and free shipping and a bargain deal! :thumbsup: ru1-2cycle


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

If she hurt her back, why put her on an aluminium bike? 
And, to boot, with a cro-moly fork, aliminium stem and handlebar?


----------



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

*comfy bike...*



sokudo said:


> If she hurt her back, why put her on an aluminium bike?
> And, to boot, with a cro-moly fork, aliminium stem and handlebar?


The frame has a sweet sloping top tube geometry and curved seatstays that look like the Cervelo RS! The whole bike feels "solid", well built, and it rides almost as comfy as my Tommaso carbon bike from RSCycle. It does not look cheap either, with very
pretty clear coat paint, smooth welds and cool Canadian leave logos...


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Rhetoric Q.*



sokudo said:


> If she hurt her back, why put her on an aluminium bike?
> And, to boot, with a cro-moly fork, aliminium stem and handlebar?


How does someone's back relate to aluminum and cro-moly used in building of a bicycle? Answer: it don't.


----------

